# Urgent advice please...



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

Cross posted .....

Not even sure if this is the right section to put this in

I have aquatic African Clawed albino frogs that have spawned. A few have already turned to tadpoles.

Have moved the adults as they were beginning to eat them! but there must be 200+

Does anyone know what to feed the tads on or have any advice on rearing them?

The male is still squeezing the female and more eggs are coming but they are scatttering so very hard to scoop out.

Help please


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2010)

You need to be careful to avoid overfeeding, as their gills can clog up very easily. African clawed frog tadpoles are filter-feeders, so any foodstuffs offered have to be absolutely tiny. I would take a look at liquid fry foods such as those from ZM systems. Only feed as much that can be cleared by the tadpoles within a couple of minutes.

Good water quality is also a must, so carry out daily 30% water changes and fit an air-powered sponge filter. Eventually you're going to have to separate the tadpoles into different tanks as they grow, to avoid overcrowding.

The secret to raising frog tadpoles is maintaining good water conditions and keeping the amount of rotting food to an absolute minimum.


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

Ah Pleccy thanks for getting back.

There are quite a few swimming around and loads of eggs with tails hanging out.

It has an Fluval internal filter in it. Is that ok? I have just turned it of until I know its going to be ok.

I have liquid fry Food here at moment. 

It was quite a shock to see them this morning 

Willie and Nelson (thought to be males) as have had them 18 months have turned into a Willemina and Nelson!!

O and an airstone is in there too.

Is this ok?


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

Sorry pleccy another question..

Light on or off?


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2010)

deb53 said:


> Ah Pleccy thanks for getting back.
> 
> There are quite a few swimming around and loads of eggs with tails hanging out.
> 
> ...


The fluval should be OK so long as the output is low, you could place a couple of plastic plants in front of it to stifle the flow.

West African frogs can actually change sex in a single-sex environment, so if you originally had two males, one could quite easily have changed its sex to female.



deb53 said:


> Sorry pleccy another question..
> 
> Light on or off?


Light isn't important, and where live plants aren't being grown, any artificial lighting is purely for aesthetic purposes.


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

Thanks hun xx


----------

